# Nikon cutting back production in Japan because of Covid-19



## AlanF (Jan 18, 2021)

This has been announced by Nikon but presumably will apply to other Japanese companies, especially those who manufacture more in Japan than does Nikon.

https://www.nikon.co.jp/news/2021/0112_01.htm
Response to new coronavirus infection (updated January 12, 2021)

January 12, 2021
We would like to express our deepest condolences to those who died of the new coronavirus infection and their bereaved families. We also pray for those who are affected and those in difficult situations to recover as soon as possible.

In response to the announcement of the state of emergency, the Nikon Group will continue manufacturing until February 7 in order to strengthen measures while adhering to the policy of "continuing business activities while preventing the spread of infection". We will implement measures such as reducing the number of employees to 30% or less, excluding workplaces that require employees to come to work, and eliminating the maximum number of days for working from home.

We apologize for the inconvenience caused to our customers and business partners, and thank you for your understanding and understanding.

In the future, we will continue to give top priority to ensuring the safety of employees and their families, customers, business partners, and people in the vicinity of business establishments and preventing the spread of infection, in accordance with the guidance and requests of the government and local governments. We will continue to.


----------



## Joules (Jan 18, 2021)

Good to see them communicating and expressing a sentiment of empathy and taken the issue seriously.

Though it comes as another entry in a lasting series of unfortunate events that weigh on the spirit.

I wonder whether all of it will amount to Canon not just delaying products but eventually compromise them to adjust to the new world.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 18, 2021)

Joules said:


> Good to see them communicating and expressing a sentiment of empathy and taken the issue seriously.
> 
> Though it comes as another entry in a lasting series of unfortunate events that weigh on the spirit.
> 
> I wonder whether all of it will amount to Canon not just delaying products but eventually compromise them to adjust to the new world.


The situation is just so sad and upsetting. In addition to the tragic debilitation of physical health and even death, peoples livelihoods have been destroyed and there are terrible problems of mental health. Some of us here who are retired or can work from home are lucky that we have an interesting hobby to keep us occupied and sane.


----------

